# ferret kits, 5 weeks now with eyes open =D



## Bobbie (Jun 25, 2008)

these are the half angoras.....


hob1




























hob2



















Jill














































there you go


----------



## GECKO=] (Apr 5, 2009)

Very cute

you should be proud


----------



## SeaWolf (Apr 27, 2009)

aww they are sweet!


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

they are gorgeous the first one looks just like the kit im getting in a few weeks . mine has just opened his eyes too : victory:


----------



## jediwarrior (Aug 30, 2008)

very nice


----------



## xlavox08x (Mar 9, 2008)

there soooo cute i want one :flrt:


----------



## Bobbie (Jun 25, 2008)

xlavox08x said:


> there soooo cute i want one :flrt:


swap for a hedgie hehe, they are adorable :flrt:


----------



## xlavox08x (Mar 9, 2008)

haha carnt all are reserved  .... they are really cute though


----------

